# Healthy and semi-healthy foods to keep in the car



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm looking for more Ideas. But, here's what I got.

1. bars like larabars or granola bars
2. nuts
3. dried fruit
4. cheddar cheese sticks (they get kind of greasy, but still good.)
5. mozzarella cheese sticks (they get watery whey on them, but still ok)
6. fruit snacks and fruit leather
7. jerky
8. chips
9. crackers
10. popcorn

feel free to add more car foods


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

in for ideas. You can make your own snack bars in the oven

Rice cakes also
Cereal


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I'm looking for more Ideas. But, here's what I got.
> 
> 1. bars like larabars or granola bars
> 2. nuts
> ...


Waste of time


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Granola bars and cereal bars have so much sugar holding them together that they are basically a candy bar.

Chedder cheese sticks get funky in the wrong way from room temperature, as do mozerlla sticks.

Chips have stupid amounts of fat in them.

Crackers are all carbs and no nutrients



So 
2 Nuts
3 dried fruit
7. Jerky (possible high fat, definitely high sodium)
10. Popcorn (depending on cheese/butter content it's possible, or really bad)


----------



## Lucky13jay (Mar 10, 2020)

Hash Brownies, Ganga cookies and THC gummies, you’ll drive like a NASCAR champion 😛


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Lucky13jay said:


> Hash Brownies, Ganga cookies and THC gummies, you'll drive like a NASCAR champion &#128539;


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

11. peanut butter
12. honey


----------



## UberPhool (Mar 3, 2018)

If I don't get a "no show" from DoorDash in between doing U/L, then I don't eat.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

https://premierprotein.ca/products/vanilla-shake
Each shake is 160 calories, 30 grams of protein, with only 1 gram of sugar. They kill my appetite for 6 hours at a stretch, and help me stay in shape. $36 CAD for a case of 16 at Costco.


----------



## 2win (Jun 29, 2019)

XLnoGas said:


> in for ideas. You can make your own snack bars in the oven
> 
> Rice cakes also
> Cereal


Granola is easy to make and lots of options.


----------

